# Another mudroom bench/locker



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

A while back I built a mudroom bench/locker setup for a guy that used to be my boss, then quit the company and went on to build houses. He builds affordable homes with many features found on higher end homes. His first house sold quickly, and this one was also sold before it was finished. Anyway last time I built the bench it was sold to him unfinished and he stained/poly'd it. This time, he wanted me to finish it. I reluctantly agreed since I am NOT a finishing expert. In fact, this is my biggest shortcoming in woodworking, as I'm sure it is for others. This particular project turned out pretty good though. I used Sherwin Williams stain with Watco satin lacquer. 

This was made in 5 pcs to aid the installation. It is going from wall to wall, so one or two pieces makes it difficult to install. 

thanks


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks great!


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great Job!:thumbsup: Looking good.
Lee


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work. The finish looks great too.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!! The wood species here is knotty Alder, which is one of my favorites. It actually stains up pretty nice. The only real drawback is that it's very soft. Overall, I'm pretty happy with this project. I am looking forward to seeing it in the house when it's all done. I will have a mantel piece that I will take some pictures of later on. 

thanks again!! It's always nice to show off some of my work and to hear positive comments from someone other than my wife!!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice. Yes, please post pics of it once installed.


----------

